# Game Camera-Best Bang for $$$



## Kevdog540 (Aug 7, 2008)

I'm looking at getting 2 new game cameras this year. I have an older moultrie(i think) that I'm not super satisfied with. I don't need video, but the infrared flash may be worth the extra $$. I know these things have come a long way in the last few years. Time/Date is a necessity.

So whats the best camera for the money these days.

I'd like to spend $100-$150 each.


----------



## jpwalnuthill (Feb 12, 2010)

*Game Camera*

I bought a Moultrie M-80 Game Spy Camera from Bowhuntimg Outlet Archery Eqip. for 114.09 shipping included. It is a new camera that is very small, but works very well. Love it so far. Had it about 4 months, no issues and it is infrared. The website address is Bowwhuntingoutlet.com.


----------



## K-Bill (May 14, 2009)

that's a good deal on that M-80. dang good bang for your buck. i don't know everything about all of them out there, but moultrie alone has come a long way the last few years. and customer service - if it messes up - and there's duds with all the cams out there - they replace with no hassle.


----------



## HazMatt (Jun 18, 2009)

I've had a lot of success with the Bushnell Trophy Cams. They're the most efficient camera, as far as battery use, that I own. I've got 4 bushnell trophy cams, 2 leaf rivers, and 2 Stealth Cams. By far the easiest to use and small enough to carry in a cargo pocket when you're scouting. 

It's a little more than you're wanting to spend but when I ordered mine from the link below I ordered 2 initially and the guy worked with me on the price a little. 



http://www.totaloutdoorsman.com/Bushnell-8MP-TrphyCamBrnNV2ColorVFSClm_p_21701.html


----------



## FrankwT (Jul 25, 2010)

JP, I bought the same camera from the same place and price. This their new Plot cam, has video, can be set as a plot and Infrared at night or a straight Trail Cam...most versatile cam out there. Great pics, LONG infrared flash at night, uses 8AA batts, eats them while set on PLOT taking pics every 30 sec, 1 min or 2 min during daylight, but at 2 min you get 450 pics a day, so what do you expect. Set up as a trail cam I am getting great batt life. This Cam has a wide angle lens which is great!

I highly recommend this cam, it is very small, silent and well worth the $$

The night pic is 50 Yards to the trees


----------



## NCTransplant (Apr 23, 2010)

Cabelas has the bushnell trophy cam 5.0 megapixel for 129.00 this week. Also, if you buy 2 you get $20 off entire order. Sounds like a good deal to me.


----------



## Caspr21 (Oct 4, 2007)

there is a web site that has pros and cons of a lot of the game cams out now. I think I just google searched trail cam reviews and found it pretty quick that way. 
From what I found, the bushnell trophy cam is a pretty good one and so is the moultrie M-100. I have 6 of the m-100s ready to deploy starting this weekend

The m-100 does the time elapsed during the day and automatically switches to IR photos at night. It has a viewing screen in the inside of the camera as well. I bought a predator last year, and they are out of business. It took great pics but eats batteries like a fat girl on cake.


----------



## Kevdog540 (Aug 7, 2008)

Thanks for the input. Battery life will be an issue since I will be leaving it in the wood for a while at the time. I hadn't really thought about that until you guys said something about it.


----------



## outdoorkid (Jan 6, 2010)

Go to chasingame.com they review every camera on the market with sample pics from each one with pros and cons as well. Very good site with lots of helpful info. i just purchased the Moultrie m80 as well just put it out two weeks ago yet to check it. This site is what made me choose my purchase.


----------



## bamagun (Apr 28, 2008)

The best camera, HANDS DOWN, is the new primos 46 for 95 bucks at natchez. They also have really good prices on the 60 model as well as the 60 "blackout" (which is the ones that I have added this year) I will post a detailed review of the 60 blackout vs the 60/46.


----------



## bamagun (Apr 28, 2008)

Kevdog540 said:


> Thanks for the input. Battery life will be an issue since I will be leaving it in the wood for a while at the time. I hadn't really thought about that until you guys said something about it.


If battery life is an issue, you need to go with the primos 46. We routinely get 1,000 plus pictures on a set of D's. Sometimes even more depending on if they are night or day pics..


----------



## southern sportsman (May 15, 2011)

*camera*

i have the primos 46 and very happy with it so far battery life is a good thing when d batteries are a little pricey and setting on 1 min pics last long time good price also looking at buying moultrie m80 heard great things and they take AA battries and last long time. so u cant go wrong with either of these and under $150 bucks.


----------



## CurDog (Nov 14, 2010)

*Bass Pro *has the Wildgame Innovations digital *Micro w10xc *(10mp) infrared flash.(36 infrared leds). It's hand sized and uses 8-AA batteries which can last up to 4-6wks. Can accept up to a 16gb SDHC card. Has USB port and cable. All this for $129.97 This Sale is only thru Aug. 21st


----------



## Grassflatsfisher (Oct 3, 2007)

Hands down the Primos Truth 35. Basspro had them for $79 a week or two ago. 5000+pics per set of batts, decent trigger speed (1 sec ish), and very easy setup. The new ones have no clunk also.


----------



## imkilroy (Oct 27, 2007)

I have probably tried a dozen different cameras(at least) and will only buy the Bushnell Trophy Cam now. You will be hard pressed to find better battery life and ease of use. There has been an explosion of compact camera's on the market this year. They are so much easier to pack into the woods and to conceal once out there.


----------



## Earl81 (Jul 27, 2011)

That is a great deal on the Primos. I have a wildgame innovation IR4. I cant stand the guys on the show but for $89 you cant beat the deal. Great pics and 4 C batteries last all year.


----------

